# PFADE: photoshop <-> illustrator



## black-dog (4. März 2002)

muss ich die pfade immer exportieren? 

ich möchte meine pfade exportieren (vom photoshop aus) und im illustrator anmalen. wenn ich nun alle angemalt habe und merke,das ich den einen pfad vergessen habe, dann was soll ich tun?


----------



## Shiivva (5. März 2002)

hm, irgendwie verstehe ich deine frage nicht soooo recht.
ich meine, was meinst du mit "pfad vergessen" und was du dann machen sollst?
ich meine, du exportierst ja alle pfade in illustrator oder nicht?


----------



## black-dog (5. März 2002)

sorry des schlechten deutsches wegen , es ist manchmal gar nicht so einfach, seine fragen zu formulieren.

- ich habe mein bilchen mit ner tontrennung belegt um es einfacher von hand in ne vektorgrafik umwandeln zu können
- nun markiere ich mit dem zeichenstift die einzelnen bereiche und erstelle daraus pfade
- diese pfade exportiere ich und öffne sie im illustrator

mein problem:
im illustrator merke ich (wenn ich alle andern bereiche coloriert habe), dass ich beispielsweise aus der nase von ner person (aus der ich im ps die pfade erstellt habe) vergessen habe.

wie kann ich nachträglich einen pfad in photoshop erstellen und in den illustrator exportieren? 

für dieses konkrete problem hab ich jetzt zwar ne andere lösung gefunden aber ist es überhaupt möglich, meine pfade im illustrator zu aktualisieren?


----------

